# Pumpkin Carving Patterns



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I really dont get into carving pumkins but want a few this year for the kids.
Anyone know of a good safe no BS place to download free patterns?
Thanks


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

this is a great site for pumpkin patterns. it isn't free but it's fairly cheap and proceeds go to the make-a-wish foundation.

http://www.zombiepumpkins.com/join.php


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

PumpkinMasters has a few free.

http://www.pumpkinmasters.com/free_patterns_main.asp


----------

